# Qué sino este!



## Birke

En alguien que publicó libros sobre estilo, acabo de leer "¿Para quiénes escriben, pues, sino para los ciudadanos que les pagan?". 

Puede ser que los calores veraniegos me hayan afectado la cabeza, pero ¿no debería haber escrito "…si no para" (se sobreentiende "si no _es_ para")?


----------



## vocabulum

Hola Birke,
*Sino *en una sola palabra está correctamente escrito:

Diccionario de la lengua española © 2005 Espasa-Calpe:

*sino*

conj. ad. Contrapone a un concepto negativo otro afirmativo:
no lo hizo Juan,*sino *Pedro.
Saludos,
V.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Birke said:


> En alguien que publicó libros sobre estilo, acabo de leer "¿Para quiénes escriben, pues, sino para los ciudadanos que les pagan?".
> 
> Puede ser que los calores veraniegos me hayan afectado la cabeza, pero ¿no debería haber escrito "…si no para" (se sobreentiende "si no _es_ para")?


El calor veraniego no te afectó a ti la cabeza, sino a quien escribió sino por si no. Todo un trabalenguas. Me recuerda a un aviso en una plaza de Montevideo, con la figura de un perro de historieta, que informa a quien lo lee: si tu perro también es de historieta, todo bien, *sino* limpiá lo que hace. Al autor de este último no fue el calor, sino el frío lo que le afectó la cabeza.
Saludos


----------



## murciana

Estás en lo cierto: *si no *(separado). Se ve más rápido y claro al revés:
_¿Si no escriben para los ciudadanos que les pagan, para quién escriben pues?
_ Saludos


----------



## Pinairun

Siento llevaros la contraria, pero me parece que lo correcto es como está: sino.

Otra cosa sería que la frase fuera:_ ¿Para quiénes escriben si no?

_Recapacitad, por favor, a ver si llegáis a la misma conclusión.


----------



## cbrena

Pinairun said:


> Siento llevaros la contraria, pero me parece que lo correcto es como está: sino.
> 
> Otra cosa sería que la frase fuera:_ ¿Para quiénes escriben si no?
> 
> _Recapacitad, por favor, a ver si llegáis a la misma conclusión.



Yo llego a la misma conclusión.

También sería otra cosa (en mi opinión) si hubiera otro verbo después de "si no":

"¿Para quiénes escriben, pues, si no* escriben *para los ciudadanos que les pagan?". 
"¿Para quiénes escriben, pues, si no* es *para los ciudadanos que les pagan?".


----------



## Peterdg

Estoy de acuerdo con Pinairun (como siempre). Escrito en dos palabras, introduciría la prótasis de una frase condcional. En este caso, es una conjunción adversativa que se escribe en una palabra.

EDIT: me crucé con cbrena; estoy de acuerdo con ella también.
EDIT2: no entiendo el título del hilo.


----------



## Birke

¿Pero no nos faltaría la negación que tendría que haber aparecido primero como dice el Panhispánico?

Se usa para contraponer un concepto afirmativo a otro negativo expresado antes


----------



## Birke

Peterdg said:


> EDIT2: no entiendo el título del hilo.



Sólo quería ser un juego de palabras, con doble sentido de "sino": ¿Qué "sino" es este en mi consulta? y la frase hecha "¡qué sino (destino) este!" (en nuestro caso, el sino de andar siempre a vueltas con las palabras)


----------



## Pinairun

¿Quién sino (más que) el ciudadano que paga va a leeros?
¿Quién sino (más que) tú es capaz de hacer eso?

Tampoco hay aquí negación que lo preceda, sólo un pronombre indefinido interrogativo.


----------



## Peterdg

Birke said:


> Sólo quería ser un juego de palabras, con doble sentido de "sino": ¿Qué "sino" es este en mi consulta? y la frase hecha "¡qué sino (destino) este!" (en nuestro caso, el sino de andar siempre a vueltas con las palabras)


Ah. Ahora caigo. Pero, hombre, ¿a esta hora? jejeje


Birke said:


> ¿Pero no nos faltaría la negación que tendría que haber aparecido primero como dice el Panhispánico?
> 
> Se usa para contraponer un concepto afirmativo a otro negativo expresado antes


Hay varias acepciones de _sino_: en este caso creo que cabe ésta del DRAE:


> *3. *conj. advers. Solamente, tan solo.


----------



## Birke

Os pongo un poquito más del texto que precede a la frase en cuestión, por si sirviera de algo:

_[…] el sentido común aconseja precisamente […] que sean los fiscales quienes hagan el esfuerzo por expresarse de una manera inteligible. ¿Para quiénes escriben, pues, sino para los ciudadanos que les pagan? […]


_¿No os parece que lo más verosímil ahí es "si no (es) para"?

También he visto, mientras tanto, esto del Panhispánico, que creo que coincide con lo que dice Pinairum: 

* *También puede tener un valor cercano a _más que, otra cosa que

_Tendría sentido, desde luego: 
¿Para quién escriben, pues, _más que_ para los ciudadanos que les pagan?


Hummmmm, creo que puedo acabar recapacitando esta noche…


----------



## sergio11

Si tratamos de contestar la pregunta, _¿Para quiénes escriben, pues, sino para los ciudadanos que les pagan? _diríamos, "no escriben para otros, sino para los ciudadanos que les pagan." Ahí no cabría el "si no," lo cual aclara un poco más el significado del "sino." Por eso pienso que "sino" está bien. 

Ahora, fíjense bien, que el uso de "si no" no estaría mal en absoluto: simplemente significaría otra cosa. Es muy difícil explicar la diferencia, pero hay una diferencia. Si usa "sino," está contraponiendo los quienes, los otros, a los ciudadanos que les pagan con una conjunción adversativa. Si usa "si no," está haciendo una oración condicional negativa con el mismo verbo que expresó antes.


----------



## murciana

He estado revisando todos los comentarios y dándole vueltas y me reafirmo, para mí es separado (*si no*).

Como ya habéis dicho *sino* es una conjunción adversativa. Según los casos listados en la RAE:
1. Contrapone una idea positiva con otra negativa anterior:
_No escriben para los políticos *sino* para los ciudadanos._
2. Idea de excepción:
_No escriben *sino* para los ciudadanos._
3. Sinónimo de solamente:
_No escriben para los políticos *sino* para los ciudadanos._
4. Denota suma, adición:
_NO SOLO escriben para los políticos *sino* para los ciudadanos._

En el caso de la frase en cuestión, es una interrogativa condicional:
_¿Para quién escriben ellos *si no* (escriben) para los ciudadanos?_


----------



## Magnalp

Peterdg said:


> Escrito en dos palabras, introduciría la prótasis de una frase condicional.


_Y esa es justamente la función que tiene; como ya ha dicho Murciana, al cambiar el orden se ve más claro: _Si no escriben para los ciudadanos que les pagan, ¿para quién escriben pues? _En la oración el verbo ya usado en la primera parte se sobreentiende en la segunda: _¿Para quiénes escriben, pues, si no_ [_escriben_] _para los ciudadanos que les pagan? 
_


Peterdg said:


> En este caso, es una conjunción  adversativa que se escribe en una palabra.


_Para cumplir con tal función, la palabra tendría que adversar algo ya negado, decir lo opuesto, pero ese no es el caso; como ya señaló Birke, aquí no se contrapone nada a ningún elemento negativo. 





Peterdg said:


> Hay varias acepciones de _sino_: en este caso creo que cabe ésta del DRAE:


_Ninguna acepción de la palabra es aplicable a esta situación. Incluso cuando la conjunción conlleva el sentido que menciona, esta también se contrapone a una negación. Decimos _Esto no es sino una confusión suya_, y no *_Esto es sino una conjunción suya_. 
_Pero la culpa la tiene la RAE, ya que se equivocan al darle ese significado. En la frase que acabo de escribir estaríamos hablando de esta situación, justo como con la oración misma que se da en el DRAE, tomémosla por ejemplo. La acepción dice que significa _'solamente, tan solo_', y esta oración la podríamos reescribir usando estas palabras: _Esto no es sino una confusión suya _→ _Esto es solamente/tan solo una confusión suya_. Pero no es la función que cumple en la oración (note que hemos eliminado un adverbio para hacer el cambio); con el mismo sentido, nosotros no diríamos _Esto no es solamente/tan solo una confusión_ (sería lo contrario). La verdadera acepción de la palabra en esta oración sería _"más que, otra cosa que"_, como bien rectifican en el DPD: _Esto no es sino una confusión suya _→ _Esto no es más que una confusión suya_. 
_Con lo anterior casi me salgo del tema, pero espero que así se resuelva este malentendido.




Pinairun said:


> ¿Quién* si no* el ciudadano que paga va a leeros? = ¿Quién va a leeros, *si no* [lo hace] el ciudadano que paga?
> ¿Quién *si no *tú es capaz de hacer eso? = ¿Quién es capaz de hacer eso,* si no *[lo eres] tú?


Hablamos del mismo caso, la conjunción_ si_ seguida del adverbio _no_ (→ sino, 3). Lo siento...


----------



## Lurrezko

Espero que Peter dé con la razón gramatical que a mí ahora mismo se me escapa. Mientras tanto, estoy de acuerdo con él y con Pina: otro voto a* sino*. Yo creo que la elisión del verbo es determinante, como dice cbrena:
_
¿Quién lo hará, si no lo haces tú?
¿Quién lo hará, sino tú?
_
El primer* no* es tónico, el segundo no, en mi uso. Por otra parte, alguna excepción debe haber a la obligación de una negación en la frase precedente. Copio un ejemplo de la gramática de Alarcos, hablando de exclamativos:

_¡Qué más quisieran, sino que hubiese pantanos!

_Saludos


----------



## Agró

*sino**2**.*
(De _si_1 y _no_).
*2. *conj. advers. Denota idea de excepción. _*Nadie lo sabe sino Antonio*.

Nadie lo sabe excepto (a no ser/como no sea) Antonio.
Para quién escriben, pues, excepto/como no sea para...?

_Para mí, bien juntito.


----------



## Magnalp

Agró said:


> *sino**2**. *(De _si_1 y _no_).
> *2. *conj. advers. Denota idea de excepción. _*Nadie lo sabe sino Antonio*.
> 
> _Para mí, bien juntito.


Si tomáramos _sino_ como _excepto_, la frase no tendría sentido, señor: *_¿Para quiénes escriben, pues, excepto para los ciudadanos que les pagan?". _No sé está expresando ninguna excepción...



Lurrezko said:


> Yo creo que la elisión del verbo es determinante.


Y tiene la razón. El hecho de que el verbo se suprime, el hecho de que simplemente se sobreentienda, hace que la estructura sea exactamente la misma. Escribimos ¿_Quién lo hará, si no tú? _por la misma razón por la que escribiríamos _¿Quién lo hará, si no lo haces tú? 

_No pertenece a este foro, pero quiero verla como una pregunta personal, si se me permite; quizá respondiéndola se sume usted a mis ideales... ¿Cómo lo traduciría al inglés?


----------



## cbrena

Magnalp said:


> Y tiene la razón. El hecho de que el verbo se suprime, el hecho de que simplemente se sobreentienda, hace que la estructura sea exactamente la misma. Escribimos ¿_Quién lo hará, si no tú? _por la misma razón por la que escribiríamos _¿Quién lo hará, si no lo haces tú?
> _



Curiosa forma de dar y quitar la razón a la vez. 



> *_¿Para quiénes escriben, pues, excepto para los ciudadanos que les pagan?". _No sé está expresando ninguna excepción...



Para mí sí se está expresando una excepción. La excepción son los ciudadanos que les pagan. 

Otra cosa sería si el tiempo verbal fuera un condicional en vez de un presente de indicativo.


----------



## Lurrezko

Magnalp said:


> Si tomáramos _sino_ como _excepto_, la frase no tendría sentido, señor: *_¿Para quiénes escriben, pues, excepto para los ciudadanos que les pagan?". _No sé está expresando ninguna excepción...
> 
> Y tiene la razón. El hecho de que el verbo se suprime, el hecho de que simplemente se sobreentienda, hace que la estructura sea exactamente la misma. Escribimos ¿_Quién lo hará, si no tú? _por la misma razón por la que escribiríamos _¿Quién lo hará, si no lo haces tú?
> 
> _No pertenece a este foro, pero quiero verla como una pregunta personal, si se me permite; quizá respondiéndola se sume usted a mis ideales... ¿Cómo lo traduciría al inglés?



Respecto a lo primero, en mi opinión la frase tiene perfecto sentido y es obvio que expresa una excepción, tal como dice cbrena.

Respecto a lo segundo, no sólo la estructura es diferente, sino que el sentido también lo es:

_¿Quién lo hará, si no lo haces tú?_ Tú lo harás o no, pero si no lo haces tú no sabemos quién lo hará.
_¿Quién lo hará, sino tú?_ *Excepto* tú, que sí lo harás, ¿lo hará alguien?

Saludos


----------



## Birke

Por el momento en minoría, según parece, pero sigo de acuerdo con Murciana y Magnalp en que debería ir separado.

El _no_ lo pronuncio en este caso como tónico, argumento a favor de la separación.

*sino**2**. *(De _si_1 y _no_).
*2. *conj. advers. Denota idea de excepción. _*Nadie lo sabe sino Antonio*._

Sobre si es, o no, conjunción adversativa con significado de excepción: 

–Sigue faltando la contraposición a la negación.  En este caso no hay un término negativo a lo que se contraponga el "sino". No hay un "_Nadie paga _sino_ los ciudadanos"_.

–En otros contextos es posible que sí funcione la excepción, pero no en éste (por eso precisamente añadí el texto que precede a la frase en cuestión): igual que "Hacienda somos todos", somos todos sin excepción los ciudadanos que mantenemos y pagamos al sistema judicial.
Y es que la intención del autor es precisamente subrayar que no hay otro colectivo de ciudadanos para los que puedan escribir los fiscales. Si no escriben para ésos, ¿para quién lo hacen? Dado que no tienen otro público, han de escribir de modo que los ciudadanos los entiendan.


----------



## Lurrezko

Encuentro una explicación de la estructura en el Diccionario del Español Actual de Manuel Seco. El diccionario se ciñe a los usos en España, de modo que es posible que haya alguna diferencia regional:



> *sino.*
> 3b) _Tb. en interrogativa retórica_: *¿quién, alguien, etc. ... sino...?* (¿Quién sino ella podía decirlo? = Sólo ella podía decirlo) | Laín,_ Universidad 47_: Sus mismos bailes, su desmesurada afición al ritmo, ¿qué vienen a ser, sino un resultado motor de la penetración de lo técnico en lo vital?



Saludos


----------



## Magnalp

_Y también tiene a Moliner de su lado, señor Oinak... Aun así, con todo,  creo que ahora estoy completamente seguro de todo lo que he dicho, y es  que me he dado cuenta de que un adverbio puede moverse de lugar, y  ¿quién, si yo no, señor Oinak, habría reparado en semejante minucia? 
_Este ha de ser el único uso de esta construcción en todo lo escrito en español. Tan solo un cambio en el orden... Tan solo la respuesta a todo...

Que tenga un buen día, Lurrezko.


----------



## Lurrezko

Magnalp said:


> Que tenga un buen día, Lurrezko.



Buen fin de semana, señor Magnalp.


----------



## sergio11

Magnalp said:


> _Y también tiene a Moliner de su lado, señor Oinak... Aun así, con todo, creo que ahora estoy completamente seguro de todo lo que he dicho, y es que me he dado cuenta de que un adverbio puede moverse de lugar, y ¿quién, si yo no, señor Oinak, habría reparado en semejante minucia?
> _Este ha de ser el único uso de esta construcción en todo lo escrito en español. Tan solo un cambio en el orden... Tan solo la respuesta a todo...
> 
> Que tenga un buen día, Lurrezko.


No entiendo qué estás tratando de decir. ¿Puedes explicarte mejor? Como dije antes, pese a que se podría haber utilizado cualquiera de las dos formas dependiendo de lo que se hubiera querido decir, yo creo que es bastante claro que en este caso la intención del autor era poner "sino" y no "si no," y que es totalmente correcta.


----------



## Pinairun

Birke said:


> El _no_ lo pronuncio en este caso como tónico, argumento a favor de la separación.



Buen argumento, sí, pero a mi entender equivocado. Creo que ahí está el origen del error. 
Insisto en que se trata de la conjunción adversativa, pero me temo que no encontraré una manera de explicarlo que les convenza.


----------



## sergio11

Pinairun said:


> Buen argumento, sí, pero a mi entender equivocado. Creo que ahí está el origen del error.
> Insisto en que se trata de la conjunción adversativa, pero me temo que no encontraré una manera de explicarlo que les convenza.


Yo también estoy convencido de que es una conjunción adversativa, y de que es correcta. El motivo por el que nos cuesta explicarlo de una manera que convenza, es que según el significado que se le quiera dar, el "si no" también cabría, y los que insisten en que debe ir separado lo piensan con el significado de "si no" y nosotros lo pensamos como está escrito.  La diferencia es sutil, por lo que dudo que podamos encontrar la solución muy fácilmente.  Si lo tradujéramos al inglés (que en este foro no se puede, porque es de español solamente), la diferencia saltaría inmediatamente, porque las palabras son muy distintas, pero en castellano es muy difícil explicarlo, aunque alguien trató de ilustrarlo bastante bien cambiando "sino" por "excepto."


----------



## jptorrente

¡A ver, señores! ¿Qué nos dicen los clásicos al respecto del sino del "si no"?:

Fray Luis de Granada, s. XVI


> ¿Para qué puede prestar este vicio, *sino *es para algún deleite?



Tirso de Molina, s. XVII


> DON JUAN  ¿Es el Marqués?
> MOTA ¿Quién puede ser *sino *yo?



Queda claro, opino.


----------



## Pinairun

jptorrente said:


> ¡A ver, señores! ¿Qué nos dicen los clásicos al respecto del sino del "si no"?:
> 
> Fray Luis de Granada, s. XVI
> 
> 
> 
> ¿Para qué puede prestar este vicio, *si no *es para algún deleite?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tirso de Molina, s. XVII
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MOTA ¿Quién puede ser *sino yo?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Queda claro, opino.
Click to expand...


Como el agua. 
No sé cómo lo escribió Fray Luis de Granada, pero para mí que el suyo era separado.


----------



## jptorrente

Pinairun said:


> Como el agua.
> No sé cómo lo escribió Fray Luis de Granada, pero para mí que el suyo era separado.



Ya me estás haciendo dudar... Escribirlo, escribiólo junto (si la cita del CORDE es correcta): otra cosa es que el dominico acertará o no...


----------



## Lurrezko

jptorrente said:


> Ya me estás haciendo dudar... Escribirlo, escribiólo junto (si la cita del CORDE es correcta): otra cosa es que el dominico acertará o no...



Para mí que estaba en pleno trance extático, porque yo también lo escribiría separado.

Un saludo


----------



## Sembrador

Hola.

Yo voto por "*Si no*", presentando ante todo mi respeto al bando opositor. 

De las entradas del DPD para "Sino", se puede concluir que este caso no se trata de una contraposición entre una idea negativa y una afirmativa posterior *sino* de una respuesta a la interrogante inicial. Las otras alternativas todavía encajan menos. 

Además, el ejemplo que pone el DPD en su punto 4 es muy parecido al discutido:



> _«¿Y quién se lo dirá, si no lo hace usted?»_



¡Saludos!


----------

